# anybody build their own EV motor?



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

I have only been involved with AC motor building/rebuilding. 

I have studied BLDC motor usage when they were small fractional things, used in RC vehicles. From what I have come to understand, the advantages they have in their smaller form, disappears with size. 

I have always liked the inside/out concept. But have had too many other things on my plate to get to one.

But, I will read your thread with interest.

Miz


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Check the third and fourth sticky posts at:

http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=30&sid=f118e9ce37923b3b7ce2e570468844ae

and the stickys at:

http://www.rcgroups.com/electric-motor-design-and-construction-361/?


----------

